# incontinence.. i hate you.



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Im young (late 20s) and my incontinence is getting worse.. multiple times a day and more each episode it seems. Drs dont know why (possibly because i have recurrent rectal prolapse which still no one can tell me why). I just don't know how to emotionally feel ok after these episodes. It happens at work and i panic. Cant live like this especially with no explanation. Im sad :-(


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so sorry and especially sorry that's it's getting worse.

you shouldn't have to live like this and you do deserve an explanation. did your colorectal surgeon suggest surgery to correct the prolapse?

I know biofeedback and kegels can help with incontinence but I don't know if that's recommended for someone with a rectal prolapse...i'm thinking probably not--that you'd have to get the prolapse fixed first. and then hopefully that would fix the incontinence so biofeedback and kegels wouldn't be needed...

maybe see another doc to get a second or even a third opinion if you haven't already done that...

I do hope you can find some help. you shouldn't have to live like this....there's got to be an answer....

.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I had surgery last may for the prolapse. Three months later it came back and so did the incontinence with a vengeance. The dr said another surgery would pretty much be pointless because it would most likely come back. He was my.. maybe 5th opinion. No one knows what to do with me!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry...you really have worked hard to find a doctor who could help you. I do wish there was an answer for you....I keep thinking there's got to be one..

hopefully someone else on this board will have some ideas....

I suppose there's always the Mayo clinic or the Cleveland clinc----not sure if they've have any answers or not..


----------



## zindel8847 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm 18 and have fecal incontinence and a small anal fissure









I know how you feel  I leak liquid poop

Hoping to get help soon


----------



## xoxo (Aug 1, 2015)

hey all

sorry for my bad English

I really feel your pain because i had the leak too and it had a really bad smell for almost a year ,i went to a gastroenterologist and she said there is nothing wrong with me. i tried to go to school but really couldn't with all the embarrassment. I went back to her and she said i needed a colonoscopy. and she sent me to a colorectal surgeon . when the result came back it showed that i had hemorrhoid maybe stage 1 or 2 not that big and i didn't really need a surgery . and yeah she said that surgery won't get rid of the leakage and a lot of peaple have leakage and there is no cure for it .they said i could do banding procedure but i had enough and said no i want the laser procedure but they didn't have it so i went with the hemorrhoidectomy then the leakage stopped. i spent the two weeks after checking every time i go to the bathroom if there is a leak but there was nothing. so i thought that was it and tried to go back to school but it finally hit me , i had a leaky gas too that didn't go away from the surgery.. and still trying to find something.


----------



## xoxo (Aug 1, 2015)

i hope u find something .you are not alone


----------

